# Fremont, CA. - Meet Arthur !! 1.5 or 2 yo Long Coat



## yelow748 (May 3, 2013)

He is in need of a Foster or Forever Home ! 
He has a birth defect on his left rear paw and has a boot
for it. 
He is a handsome young male and will require training. 
The original owner left him with his parents. They had ZERO
dog experience and left him in a 6x6 pen with a dog house and bed.
Whoever is interested will be visited and interviewed by the rescuing
trainer(s). He is licenced in Fremont, California and was surrendered to 
animal control.

I would take him, but with the recent puppy acquisition I can not take him.
If you are truly interested please call the trainers on the flyer.
I don't know if he has any papers regarding his pedigree, Gene will the have information on Arthur. 









These were taken in the Fremont's animal control exercise yard by
your's truly .
You can see his L/R paw clearly. It in no way hinders him. 








What a smile !








Full of energy and needs a home 








Thank You


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow what a stunning boy, hope he finds a home with someone to love him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yelow748 (May 3, 2013)

BellaLuna said:


> Wow what a stunning boy, hope he finds a home with someone to love him.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 A happy bouncy playful fluffy handsome kid he is, and he knows it !!
I'll be going over later today to get some footage 
for a short video of him.


----------



## yelow748 (May 3, 2013)

*Picture Update*

A few more pictures of Arthur. 
Very calm while in the puppy class. He even rolled onto his side in the middle of the group and started to take a nap.
He let myself and a few others work him ( I worked him for about 15 minutes ) with a flat chain.
Just happy to be with people and have some attention.
















Getting a little work in.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow seems like he is just waiting to bless someone's life 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yelow748 (May 3, 2013)

I can't seen to edit my post... here's a short video from Saturday


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

He's beautiful! Are you fostering him?


----------



## yelow748 (May 3, 2013)

Bear GSD said:


> He's beautiful! Are you fostering him?


 He's with Gene ( white hat ) with his 7 GSD's at this time. 
So he gets along with other dogs. Not cat tested at this time.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Yelow - what part of Fremont?

Check with Menlo Park SCH club and ask for Linda Vartain (sp) who does rescue. They train at the end of Central in Newark, by the Dumbarton bridge.

They train on Sundays from about 10 to ??? later in day.


----------



## yelow748 (May 3, 2013)

Smithie86 said:


> Yelow - what part of Fremont?
> 
> Check with Menlo Park SCH club and ask for Linda Vartain (sp) who does rescue. They train at the end of Central in Newark, by the Dumbarton bridge.
> 
> They train on Sundays from about 10 to ??? later in day.


 I'm in north Fremont, Gene is in south Fremont. He has classes in and around the bay area. He has flyer's out and I do believe they have spoken,,, not sure I'll check. They are my next stop.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

North as in Glenmoor/Centerville area?


----------



## yelow748 (May 3, 2013)

North Gate area


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

He reminds me so much of Hondo!! Although Hondo's paw issue is his right rear paw. 

What a beauty!!!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Grew up in Glenmoor/Centerville. Mom still there...


----------



## yelow748 (May 3, 2013)

Same here, we like the area. My parents in the same place.


----------



## yelow748 (May 3, 2013)

Seem to be having problems with my picture host...
Re-up of flyer


----------



## yelow748 (May 3, 2013)

He's coming around very nice. 
He has a constant smile on his face and a gleam in his eyes !
They've had him surrounded buy puppies, do the walk up meet and greet. 
He just needs a home and a family to call his own.
Arthur , John ( the human ) and Barney


----------



## yelow748 (May 3, 2013)

Bump for a handsome boy 

_ *** Image Removed by ADMIN - Oversized pic *** _


----------



## yelow748 (May 3, 2013)

seeing as i can not edit, lets try this


----------

